# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  Ανοίγοντας το UPS πεφτη  η ασφάλεια

## fotis 65

Λίγο κουφό αλλα όταν πάω να ανοίξω το ups(*nova avr 625*) στις 3 φορές από τις 10 θα πέσει η ασφάλεια του σαλονιού(*εκεί είναι* *συνδεδεμένα*). Υπόψιν ότι έχω πολυπριζο πάνω του με συνδεδεμένες συσκευές : τον υπολογιστή + οθόνη + ρουτερ + ηχεία Ζ-5500. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να θέλει μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια στον πίνακα η να είναι κάτι άλλο ??  :Hammer:

----------


## JOUN

Θελεις μια ασφαλεια στα ιδια αμπερ (π.χ 16) αλλα με χαρακτηριστικη Κ.Αυτη ειναι για κινητηρα και εχει αυξημενη ανοχη σε μεγαλο ρευμα εκκινησης(αυτο που εχει το UPS οταν ανοιγει).

----------


## xsterg

το προβλημα το ειχες και πριν η παρουσιαστηκε τωρα? οι μπαταριες του ups ειναι καλες? η παροχη οπου ειναι τοποθετημενο το ups τι ασφαλεια εχει στον πινακα?

----------


## fotis 65

20131028_174658.jpg


> το προβλημα το είχες και πριν η παρουσιαστηκε τώρα? οι μπαταριες του ups ειναι καλες? η παροχη οπου ειναι τοποθετημενο το ups τι ασφαλεια εχει στον πινακα?


παλιότερα δεν είχα προβλημα ....απλά έχω συνηθίσει στο να πέφτει και να την ανεβάζω....ναι οι μπαταρίες κρατάνε είναι σε καλή  κατάσταση....για 10amp μου μοιάζει . 
είναι η δεύτερη απο αριστερά.

----------


## nyannaco

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να θέλει μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια στον πίνακα η να είναι κάτι άλλο ??


ΠΟΤΕ μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια, αν δεν αλλαχτούν αντίστοιχα και τα καλώδια! Δουλειά της ασφάλειας είναι να προστατεύει από υπερθέρμανση, και τελικά φωτιά, τα καλώδια - όχι τις συσκευές! Αν βάλεις π.χ. 16Α ασφάλεια σε αντικατάσταση της 10Α, χωρίς να ενισχυθεί και η καλωδίωση, κινδυνεύεις να πάρεις φωτιά.

----------

fotis 65 (29-10-13)

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Θελεις μια ασφαλεια στα ιδια αμπερ (π.χ 16) αλλα με χαρακτηριστικη Κ.Αυτη ειναι για κινητηρα και εχει αυξημενη ανοχη σε μεγαλο ρευμα εκκινησης(αυτο που εχει το UPS οταν ανοιγει).


δεν εχουν βγαλει και καμπυλη ειδικα για ηλεκτρονικα φορτια??

----------


## east electronics

Κατι αλλο παιζει εκει  ...δεν νομιζω οτι εχει σχεση με αυτο . 

Το απολουστερο βαλε μια μπαλαντεζα  και τροφοδοτησε το συστημ,α απο καπου αλλου και παρατηρησε την συμπεριφορα προφανως σε καποια αλλη ασφαλεια . Αν πεσει και η αλλη μαλλον εχει καποιο θεμα το UPS  αλλα τι ακριβως  δεν μπορω να φανταστω 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------

fotis 65 (29-10-13)

----------


## fotis 65

> Κατι αλλο παιζει εκει  ...δεν νομιζω οτι εχει σχεση με αυτο . 
> 
> Το απολουστερο βαλε μια μπαλαντεζα  και τροφοδοτησε το συστημ,α απο καπου αλλου και παρατηρησε την συμπεριφορα προφανως σε καποια αλλη ασφαλεια . Αν πεσει και η αλλη μαλλον εχει καποιο θεμα το UPS  αλλα τι ακριβως  δεν μπορω να φανταστω 
> 
> Φιλικα 
> Σακης Πετροπουλος


θα το δοκιμάσω και αυτό αν και όπως είπα αρχικά στις 3 φορές από τις 10 μου το παρουσιάζει.....πχ εχθές ανοιγα και έκλεινα το ups 15 φορές και δεν έπεφτε.    thanks.

----------


## xsterg

δοκιμασε αυτο που λεει ο σακης. αν και εμενα μου μυριζει η βλαβη στο ups η προβλημα με τις μπαταριες του. ειδικα αν το εχεις χρονια και δεν τις εχεις αλλαξει ποτε.

----------


## JOUN

Ναι αν εχουν πεσει πολυ και καθε φορα που ανοιγει το UPS τραβανε οι μπαταριες πολυ ρευμα λογικο ειναι να κανει κατι τετοιο.
Αν ομως τροφοδοτησει απο αλλη πριζα και δεν πεσει ,δεν ειναι και πολυ διαφωτιστικο.
Μπορει να μην πεφτει γιατι εχει μεγαλυτερη ασφαλεια.Επισης επειδη τα πραγματα ειναι οριακα(1 φορα πεφτει,5 δεν πεφτει) μπορει η ασφαλεια της γραμμης εκεινης να ειναι σε καπως καλυτερη κατασταση απο του σαλονιου και να αντεχει το αυξημενο ρευμα εκινησης.
Η οι γραμμες των 230 να εχουν μεγαλυτερο μηκος και να περιοριζουν(ελαχιστα) το ρευμα.
Παντως αν πεφτει και την ανοιξει αμεσως πιστευω θα εχει "φορτωσει" ο μετασχηματιστης και οι πυκνωτες του UPS, με δυο -τρια ανοιγματα στο καπακι θα ανοιγει κανονικα.

----------


## nyannaco

Κατ'αρχήν βγάλε το UPS από την πρίζα ενώ λειτουργεί ο υπολογιστής, για να δεις πόση ώρα θα κρατήσει. Αυτό θα σου δώσει μια πολύ καλή ένδειξη για την κατάσταση των μπαταριών.

Αν και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το σβήνεις γενικώς...

----------


## fotis 65

> Κατ'αρχήν βγάλε το UPS από την πρίζα ενώ λειτουργεί ο υπολογιστής, για να δεις πόση ώρα θα κρατήσει. Αυτό θα σου δώσει μια πολύ καλή ένδειξη για την κατάσταση των μπαταριών.
> 
> Αν και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το σβήνεις γενικώς...


κατέβασα την ασφάλεια του σαλονιού που τα έχω συνδεδεμένα (το ίδιο πιστεύω είναι ) με το ups ανοιχτό και βλέπω ότι κρατάει μέχρι 3 λεπτά και ακόμα είχε απόθεμα. Άρα από θέμα μπαταρίας είμαι ok. Το γιατί το κλείνω ο λόγος είναι η ΔΕΗ . επειδή μένω σε χωριό της Μυτιλήνης η διακοπές είναι συνηθισμένο φαινόμενο οπότε αν λείπω από το σπίτι και είναι ανοιχτό θα εξαντληθεί η μπαταρία. μεχρι το απογευμα θα εχω τσεκάρει και σε άλλη πρίζα και βλέπω αν έχει στρώσει μιας και (δεν είχα εφεδρική προέκταση ) :Biggrin:

----------


## nyannaco

> Το γιατί το κλείνω ο λόγος είναι η ΔΕΗ . επειδή μένω σε χωριό της Μυτιλήνης η διακοπές είναι συνηθισμένο φαινόμενο οπότε αν λείπω από το σπίτι και είναι ανοιχτό θα εξαντληθεί η μπαταρία.


Ετσι κάνεις τα πράγματα χειρότερα! Ακόμη και με κλειστό το PC, την οθόνη και ό,τι άλλο έχεις επάνω, υπάρχει μια μικρή κατανάλωση δεδομένου ότι οι συσκευές είναι στην πραγματικότητα σε standby, όχι off. Κλείνοντας λοιπόν το UPS, εξαντλείς τη μπαταρία. Θα σου πρότεινα να αποσυνδέεις τελείως τις συσκευές από το UPS (πχ βάζοντάς τις όλες σε μία προέκταση με διακόπτη, και κλείνοντας το διακόπτη αφού τερματίσει ομαλά το PC), και να μην κλείνεις καθόλου το UPS κι ας γίνονται διακοπές.

----------

fotis 65 (30-10-13)

----------


## fotis 65

> Ετσι κάνεις τα πράγματα χειρότερα! Ακόμη και με κλειστό το PC, την οθόνη και ό,τι άλλο έχεις επάνω, υπάρχει μια μικρή κατανάλωση δεδομένου ότι οι συσκευές είναι στην πραγματικότητα σε standby, όχι off. Κλείνοντας λοιπόν το UPS, εξαντλείς τη μπαταρία. Θα σου πρότεινα να αποσυνδέεις τελείως τις συσκευές από το UPS (πχ βάζοντάς τις όλες σε μία προέκταση με διακόπτη, και κλείνοντας το διακόπτη αφού τερματίσει ομαλά το PC), και να μην κλείνεις καθόλου το UPS κι ας γίνονται διακοπές.


και για να μην αργοπορώ πήρα μια μπαλαντέζα την έβαλα σε πρίζα της κουζίνας και ανοιγοκλεισα το ups 25 φορές *χωρίς κανένα προβλημα*...άρα κάτι παίζει με την ασφάλεια του σαλονιού.....Τώρα Νίκο με αυτό που είπες πράγματι τα Z-5500 δεν έχουν διακόπτη on of οπότε μένουν standby....Τώρα τι κάνω ? να παραμείνει όπως έχει η ασφάλεια του σαλονιού και να το κλείνω από το πολυπριζο αφήνοντας  ανοιχτό το ups?   {Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν γνώριζα  με το κλείσιμο του ups εξαντλουνται οι μπαταρίες λόγο standby} thanks

----------


## nyannaco

> και για να μην αργοπορώ πήρα μια μπαλαντέζα την έβαλα σε πρίζα της κουζίνας και ανοιγοκλεισα το ups 25 φορές *χωρίς κανένα προβλημα*...άρα κάτι παίζει με την ασφάλεια του σαλονιού.....


Αν το πρόβλημα έχει να κάνει με εξάντληση μπαταριών, τότε τα 25 διαδοχικά on-off δεν είναι ενδεικτικά, αν δεν μεσολαβήσουν και μερικές ώρες.



> Τώρα Νίκο με αυτό που είπες πράγματι τα Z-5500 δεν έχουν διακόπτη on of οπότε μένουν standby....


Το ίδιο ισχύει και για το PC και για την οθόνη. Το τροφοδοτικό τους δεν αποσυνδέεται από το δίκτυο, και τραβάει πάντα ένα κάποιο ρεύμα, έστω και πολύ μικρό.



> να το κλείνω από το πολυπριζο αφήνοντας  ανοιχτό το ups?


Δοκίμασέ το αν δεις αν σου λύνει το πρόβλημα (εννοείται ότι κλείνεις το πολύμπριζο στην έξοδο του UPS, εκεί που συνδέονται οι συσκευές, έτσι :Wink: .



> να παραμείνει όπως έχει η ασφάλεια του σαλονιού


Αν δεν λυθεί το πρόβλημα με το προηγούμενο, ναι.

----------


## fotis 65

θα τσεκαριστεί με το κλείσιμο του πολυπριζου και βλέπουμε thanks τα παιδιά  που με βοήθησαν  :OK:

----------


## FILMAN

Φίλε μου στη φωτογραφία φαίνεται ότι η ασφάλειά σου είναι 10Α *καμπύλης Β.* Άλλαξε τη με μια 10Α *καμπύλης C* και θα ησυχάσεις από το πρόβλημα αυτό.

----------

fotis 65 (01-11-13)

----------


## fotis 65

Δυστυχώς πάλι τα ίδια .....το ups παραμένει ανοιχτό και το κλείνω από το πολυπριζο αλλα συνεχίζει το προβλημα.....

----------


## fotis 65

> Φίλε μου στη φωτογραφία φαίνεται ότι η ασφάλειά σου είναι 10Α *καμπύλης Β.* Άλλαξε τη με μια 10Α *καμπύλης C* και θα ησυχάσεις από το πρόβλημα αυτό.


Εργατικές κατοικίες  :Hammer: ....αν και διαμένω 10 χρόνια σήμερα κατάλαβα ότι στην ασφάλεια που πέφτει (10Α) είναι συνδεδεμένα κουζινα + χολ + σαλόνι.  :Exclamation:

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν φταίει αυτό, και μόνο το UPS να ήταν σε αυτή την ασφάλεια πάλι μπορεί να την έριχνε. Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι στα 10Α της ασφάλειας αλλά στην χαρακτηριστική καμπύλη της (στάθμη ενεργοποίησης μαγνητικού).

----------

fotis 65 (06-11-13)

----------


## mtzag

Λοιπον μου δωσανε ενα παλιο voltage regulator (χωρις μπαταριες) και εχει το ιδιο προβλημα 2 στις 5 ριχνει την ασφαλεια.

Χωρις να αλλαξω ασφαλεια μπορω να κανω κατι να περιορισω το ρευμα εκινησης ή να βαλω πυκνωτες να του δινουνε στιγμιαια ενεργεια στην εκινηση ωστε να μην μου ριχνει την ασφαλεια ?
Το λεω γιατι αμα ξεκινησει παιζει κανονικα χωρις προβλημα ...

----------


## FILMAN

> Λοιπον μου δωσανε ενα παλιο voltage regulator (χωρις μπαταριες) και εχει το ιδιο προβλημα 2 στις 5 ριχνει την ασφαλεια.
> 
> Χωρις να αλλαξω ασφαλεια μπορω να κανω κατι να περιορισω το ρευμα εκινησης


Ναι. Θα του βάλεις σε σειρά με την παροχή των 220V μια αντίσταση από σόμπα κουκουνάρα και παράλληλα ένα διακόπτη. Θα έχεις τον διακόπτη στη θέση OFF, θα ενεργοποιήσεις το UPS και αμέσως μετά θα βάλεις τον διακόπτη στο ON.



> ή να βαλω πυκνωτες να του δινουνε στιγμιαια ενεργεια στην εκινηση ωστε να μην μου ριχνει την ασφαλεια ?


*ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΣΧΟΛΙΑΣΩ ΚΑΝ*

----------


## mtzag

Τους πυκνωτες παραλληλα τους λεω για να γινει εξισορρόπηση του επαγωγικου φορτιου.
Αληθεια γιατι το λες αυτο για τους πυκνωτες ?

----------


## FILMAN

Τι σχέση έχει η εξισορρόπηση του επαγωγικού φορτίου με το πέσιμο της ασφάλειας; Ή θα αποθηκεύσεις στους πυκνωτές εναλλασσόμενο για να το δώσεις στον μετασχηματιστή;

----------


## mtzag

δεν μειωνεις το ρευμα με την εξισορροπηση του επαγωγικου φορτιου ?

----------


## FILMAN

Αυτό γίνεται στη μόνιμη κατάσταση, όχι στην εκκίνηση. Το μεγάλο ρεύμα εκκίνησης δεν έχει σχέση με το συντελεστή ισχύος.

----------


## mtzag

Ωραια  τελικα η ποιο φτηνη λυση ειναι να αλλαξω το ρελε στο πινακα με τυπου C.
Το προβλημα τελικα ειτανε το μεγαλο ρευμα εκινησης γιατι το συνδεσα σε μια μπαλαντεζα (περιορισε το ρευμα) και δεν το κανει τωρα.

----------


## FILMAN

Ασφάλεια είναι, δεν είναι ρελέ.

----------


## mtzag

η ασφαλεια μου λεει
SIEMENS
W
L16A
220/380V

τι καμπυλης ειναι ?

----------


## FILMAN

L (έχει καταργηθεί και έχει αντικατασταθεί από την παρόμοιων χαρακτηριστικών Β). Άλλαξέ τη με μια C.

----------

